# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Über Wert und Unwert von Verfassungen

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Ein Spassvogel in diesem Forum pflegt seine Beiträge mit dem Hinweis abzuschliessen:
_______________________________
Alle Ihre eMails unterliegen in Deutschland
seit 01.01.2008 nicht mehr uneingeschränkt
dem Briefgeheimnis nach GG Art. 10 Abs. 1. 

Was will er damit sagen? Will er nur feststellen und beklagen, dass wieder eines unserer Grundrechte von der Regierung abgeschafft wurde?  Will er die Beitragschreiber im  Forum warnen, hier nur ja nichts zu veröffentlichen, was dem Verfassungsschutz missfallen könnte?

Jedenfalls hat er mich dazu gebracht, einmal  über den Wert und Unwert von Verfassungen zu sinnieren. 
So konnte  ich anlässlich einer Reise in die Provinz vor Wochen auf  einem Flohmarkt in Halle/Saale ein Exemplar der Verfassung der ehemaligen DDR erwerben. Das Büchlein, ein Festeinband, war durch den Zentralen Ausschuss für Jugendweihe in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik an eine gewisse Regine W. anlässlich einer Jugendweihe feierlich überreicht worden -  um  dann  nach der Wende von derselben höcht unfeierlich entsorgt zu werden, und  so in meine Hände gelangt ist.  Da heisst es im Artikel 27:

"Jeder Bürger der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik hat das Recht, den Grundsätzen dieser Verfassung gemäss seine Meinung frei und  öffentlich zu äussern. Dieses Recht wird durch kein Dienst- und Arbeitsverhältnis beschränkt. Niemand darf benachteiligt werden, wenn er von diesem Recht Gebrauch macht.
Die Freiheit der Presse, des Rundfunks und des Fernsehens ist gewährleistet."

Also, liebe Bürger der Ex-DDR, Ihr hattet doch alle Freiheiten?

In einer aus dem Amerikanischen übersetzten Biographie Josef Stalins (Robert Payne, The Rise and Fall of Stalin) lese ich nun, dass sogar Stalin sich redliche Mühe gegeben hatte, seinem Staat eine für den Rest der Welt vorbildliche  Verfassung zu geben. In der Verfassung, die im Dezember 1936  Gesetzeskraft erlangte, heisst es im Artikel 125:
"In Übereinstimmung mit den Interessen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung und zur Festigung des sozialistischen Systems garantiert das Gesetz den Bürgern der USSR:
a) Redefreiheit
b) Pressefreiheit
c) Versammlungsfreiheit, mitinbegriffen die Abhaltung von         
    Massenversammlungen
d) Umzugs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit

Im Artikel 127 heisst es:
"Das Gesetz garantiert den Bürgern der USSR  die Unverletzlichkeit der Person. Keine Person darf in Haft gesetzt werden,ausser durch Beschluss eines ordentlichen Gerichts oder mit Billigung eines Prokurators."

Stalin war sehr stolz auf diese Verfassung, aber erhob kurz danach gegen Radek, Sokolnikow und vierzehn andere Anklage auf Hochverrat: der zweite der grossen Moskauer Schauprozesse hatte begonnen, die dann auch immer den Tod von Tausenden anderen Ungenannten durch einfachen Genickschuss im Gefolge hatten.

 Ob die Nationalsozialisten eine Verfassung geschaffen haben, weiss ich nicht. Wenn es keine gab, wäre  das zumindest ehrlich gewesen.

Im Ergebnis komme ich zu der Feststellung, dass Verfassungen in Diktaturen  heuchlerisch, wertlos sind.
In Demokratien werden Verfassungen im Laufe der Zeit durch Verfassungsänderungen und  Bundesgesetze ausgehebelt.  Die dem Bürger zustehenden Freiheiten verkommen nach und nach zu Worthülsen. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,
den User mit dem Zusatz finde ich gut. Er sagt damit wohl alles. Anonym ist hier niemand mehr. 
Wir haben alle Freiheiten, so lange unsere auf das Wohl des Volkes bedachten Politiker damit einverstanden sind. Mein Ergebnis ist, dass nicht nur die Verfassungen in Diktaturen heuchlerisch sind.

Sollten bei uns mal 51 % NPD oder die Linken wählen, was theoretisch ja möglich wäre, würden wir alle unsere Demokratie kennenlernen und die, der Nato dazu.
Darum wird es in Deutschland auch keinen Friedensvertrag geben.

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Reinardo,

ich bin kein Spaßvogel und habe diese Signatur *nicht* zum Spaß gwählt. Dies bedeutet nämlich, daß auch meine Kommunikation mit meinem Arzt nicht mehr dem Brief- und Postgeheimnis uneingeschränkt unterliegt! - Und was meisnt du wohl, wer alles darauf Zugriff hat, inkl. aller Staaten der EU und der US-Adminstration?

Tatsächlich ist zum 1.1.2008 eine Gesetzesänderung eingetreten, die die sogenannte verdachtsunabhänige Vorrastsdatenspreicherung inkraft setzt.

Damit wir das Postgeheimnis weitgehend ausgehebelt. Dies ist eine neue Qualität und macht auch die betreffende Grundrechtsgarantie im Grundgesetz zu einer "heuchlerichen und teilweise werltosen" Verfassungsberstimmung, wie du zu recht feststellst.

----------


## Harro

*Potztausend

*Hallo, Ihr Verfassungskundler, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch keine Nachteile zu befürchten, wenn er mal in einem unbedachten Moment etwas ausplaudert oder sogar hier niederschreibt. Kleine Notlügen hat wohl jeder Mensch einmal für sich in Anspruch genommen. Wer ein reines Gewissen hat, sollte auch zukünftig - Briefgeheimnis hin oder her - ruhig schlafen können. Verwundert hat es mich in der Tat schon, wie schnell ein von mir spontan gebildetes Wort nach Eingabe bei Google dazu führte, daß ein Beitrag im Forum, in dem ich das Wort niederschrieb, sofort sichtbar wurde. Es handelt sich um das Wort "*Testosterongläubigkeit*".

*"Sei am Tage mit Lust bei den Geschäften, aber mache nur solche, dass du des Nachts ruhig schlafen kannst*"
(Thomas Mann, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Hutschi,
wenn ich deinen Argumenten folge, wäre es ganz bestimmt ehrlicher, das Brief- und Postgeheimnis im Grundgesetz ganz abzuschaffen oder vielleicht sogar das Grundgesetz abzuschaffen: wir bekommen schließlich gerade eine europäische Verfassung (heißt jetzt: "Vertrag von Lissabon" - Bundestag winkt ihn nächste Woche durch!).

Ach ja - und was soll die Schweigepflicht der Ärzte? - Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat  nach deiner Aussage auch nichts zu befürchten?

----------


## Holger

> wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch keine Nachteile zu befürchten


...und was mich daran richtig ärgert: Wer etwas zu verbergen hat, wird diese von der Regierung geschaffenen Mechanismen ohne Probleme umgehen, wenn er sich dabei halbwegs geschickt anstellt. 

Konsequenterweise müsste jeder Brief, der über den altmodischen Postweg überliefert wird, im Briefverteilungszentrum aufgerissen, fotokopiert, abgeheftet und ein halbes Jahr aufbewahrt werden. Würde das ein jeder Bürger mitmachen?

Meine Position diesbzgl. ist: *Währet den Anfängen!*

-Das Zitat von Hutschi kann ich persönlich somit nicht gelten lassen.

Die Aufzeichnung von Informationen über die Kommunikation, Bewegung und Mediennutzung jedes Bürgers stellt die bislang größte Gefahr für unser Recht auf ein selbstbestimmtes und privates Leben dar.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung greift unverhältnismäßig in die persönliche Privatsphäre ein.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung beeinträchtigt berufliche Aktivitäten (z.B. in den Bereichen Medizin, Recht, Kirche, Journalismus) ebenso wie politische und unternehmerische Aktivitäten, die Vertraulichkeit voraussetzen. Dadurch schadet sie letztlich unserer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft insgesamt.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung verhindert Terrorismus oder Kriminalität nicht. Sie ist unnötig und kann von Kriminellen leicht umgangen werden.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung verstößt gegen das Menschenrecht auf Privatsphäre und informationelle Selbstbestimmung.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist teuer und belastet Wirtschaft und Verbraucher.Eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung diskriminiert Nutzer von Telefon, Mobiltelefon und Internet gegenüber anderen Kommunikationsformen.weitere Infos auf 
http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Harro

*Unkomplizierter Mensch, der ich meistens bin

*Hallo, geschätzter Holger, unter den oben geschilderten Gesichtspunkten habe ich das in der Tat noch nicht bedacht, weil ich mich einfach als harmloser Bürger fühle. Etliche Argumente sprechen allerdings wirklich dafür, den Anfängen zu wehren. Ob man das tatsächlich wird verhindern können, wird wohl unbeantwortet bleiben, weil vieles durch die Hintertür heimlich installiert werden wird.

*"Unsere zivilisierte Welt ist nur eine große Maskerade"
*(Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

Ich schlage vor, dass ihr Herrn Zumwinkel von der Post mal fragt, was er denn vom Post und Briefgeheimnis hält........

Schönen Tag noch

Spertel

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Spertel,

die Briefpost wird schon seit langem durch elektronische Sortiermaschinen verteilt. Dabei werden Absender- und Empfänger-Adresse elektronisch gelesen.

Es bedarf nur eines Mausklicks um diese Daten zu speichern. Angeblich tut dies die Deutsche Post-AG (formal eine private Aktiengesellschaft) derzeit nicht.

Jedoch verkauft sie (angeblich über ihre US-Auslandstochter) alle Adressen von Bürgern in Deutschland und alle Adressen von Firmen in Deutschland.

Dabei wird angeblich sogar ein Profil für arme/reiche Stadtviertel und Wohnlagen mitgeliefert, so daß den Adressen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die vorhandene/nicht vorhandene Kaufkraft zugeordnet werden kann.

Der deutsche Gesetzgeber tut nichts, um persönliche Daten bei (formal) privaten Firmen zu schützen und zu begrenzen! Es wird höchste Zeit für Otto-Normalmensch, seine bisherige Naivität, seine Vertrauensseligkeit und Unbekümmertheit abzulegen.

----------


## Harro

*Alles sonnenklar

*Hallo, so langsam dämmert es bei mir.




> seine Vertrauensseligkeit und Unbekümmertheit abzulegen.


Nun ja, da ist was dran, warum unangemeldet und unaufgefordert Kataloge oder tolle Medikamenten-Angebote zu stark überhöhten Preisen mit sagenhaften Erfolgsgarantien im Briefkasten landen. Das gilt verstärkt ja auch für die Telefonbelästigungen nicht nur von der Telekom sondern auch von Kabel Deutschland und zahlreichen sonstigen Gewinne ankündigenden oder versprechenden dubiosen Unternehmen. Man sollte schon skeptisch und misstrauisch sein, also immer auf der Hut. Ich werde es weiter beherzigen.

*"Was für eine Welt! Sie könnte so herrlich sein, wenn es manche Leute nicht gäbe"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans (GL)

Mich wundert die Gleichgültigkeit der Bevölkerung zur ständigen scheibchenweisen Beschneidung der Privatsphäre.

Hans

----------


## Ulrich

> *Hallo, so langsam dämmert es bei mir.*
> Nun ja, da ist was dran, warum unangemeldet und unaufgefordert Kataloge oder tolle Medikamenten-Angebote zu stark überhöhten Preisen mit sagenhaften Erfolgsgarantien im Briefkasten landen. Das gilt verstärkt ja auch für die Telefonbelästigungen nicht nur von der Telekom sondern auch von Kabel Deutschland und zahlreichen sonstigen Gewinne ankündigenden oder versprechenden dubiosen Unternehmen. Man sollte schon skeptisch und misstrauisch sein, also immer auf der Hut. Ich werde es weiter beherzigen.


Schon nächstes Jahr kommt auch zur Identifizierung auf dem Internet der elektronische Personalausweis (und die elektronische Gesundheitskarte):

*http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96371*

Mal schauen, vielleicht werde ich durch das all gezwungen, wieder auf das Internet ganz zu verzichten. [Möglicherweise ist es ja ohnehin heilsamer, seine Zeit mit buddhistischer Meditation erfüllt zu erleben, als sich auf dem Internet mit allen möglichen Blödmännern rumzuschalgen :p]

----------


## Harro

*Überlegenswert

*Hallo, Ulrich, mir ist nicht geläufig, in welchen Foren Du noch deine anstrengenden Threads oder auch nur Beiträge preis gibst.




> Mal schauen, vielleicht werde ich durch das all gezwungen, wieder auf das Internet ganz zu verzichten. [Möglicherweise ist es ja ohnehin heilsamer, seine Zeit mit buddhistischer Meditation erfüllt zu erleben, als sich auf dem Internet mit allen möglichen Blödmännern rumzuschalgen :p


Die Blödmänner hier kann man doch an einer Hand abzählen, wenn man sie denn identifizieren konnte. Oder? Aber so mancher bauernschlaue oder wie Holger richtig feststellt gerissene Zeitgenosse wird sich schon durchmanöverieren, ohne aufzufallen oder anzuecken. Mach Du Deine Medidationen. Ich kann sogar mit offenen Augen träumen; und das führt auch zu totaler Entspannung ohne Anstrengung.

*"Wer nicht weiß, dass er eine Maske trägt, der trägt sie am vollkommensten"
*(Theodor Fontane, deutscher Erzähler)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

> ]Die Blödmänner hier kann man doch an einer Hand abzählen, wenn man sie denn identifizieren konnte. Oder?


Lieber Hutschi,
etwas Ironie solltest du schon vertragen können.

Im übrirgen zielte ich gar nicht auf das Forum hier, sondern auf das Internet insgesamt, dazu gehören auch Bestellungen in Onlinshops, Zeitungsabos, Log-ins in gewisse Intranets usw. Wenn dieser Überwachungswahnsinn Realtität werden sollte, dann werden eine Menge Leute auf die neuen Medien, die diese Überwachung möglich machen - inklusive Bundestrojaner - diesen Medien werden sie den Rücken kehren; das jedenfalls wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.

Viele Zugänge zu Internetangeboten sollen ab Ende 2009 nur noch mit dem elektronischen Personalausweis möglich sein, der 2 Fingerabdrücke (Daumenballen links und Damenballen rechts, sowie ein digitalisiertes Foto) enthalten soll.

----------


## Harro

*Schwierige Materie

*Hallo, Ulrich, ich vertrage schon derbe Späße, wobei ich die Blödmänner nicht mal unsympathisch fand.  Mit anstrengend habe ich z.B. das gemeint:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...32&postcount=7

Trotz mehrmaligem Lesen bin ich nun nicht viel schlauer als vorher. Aber es reizt einfach zum Lesen, weil es so aufregend kompliziert ist.

*"Der Schmeichelei gehen auch die Klügsten auf den Leim"
*(Moliere, französischer Komödiendichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Ja, die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie und ihre Hintergründe finde ich auch anstrengend; sie führen auf eine ganz neue theoretische Ebene




> [Zur Vertiefung des Themas ist Wikipedia durchaus geeignet]

----------


## Harro

*Elite in der Oase

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, nun gibt es also einen Fall Zumwinkel. Auch das noch. Das passt so richtig alles zusammen. Hierzu auch das im "Mannheimer Morgen":

http://www.morgenweb.de/meinung/komm...002163771.html

Also abgestempelt zum Steuerflüchtling. Diesen Makel wird man wohl nie mehr wieder los, wenn man nun auch noch direkt aus der heimischen Umgebung von der Polizei abgeführt wird. 

*"In jeder Gesellschaft gibt es das sogenannte goldene Mittelmaß, das Anspruch auf den ersten Platz erhebt. Diese Leute der goldenen Mitte sind schrecklich von sich eingenommen. Sie sind diejenigen, die auf jeden Neuerer den ersten Stein werfen"
*(Fjodor Michailowitsch Dostojewski, russischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Passende Ergänzung

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, hierzu Reinhard Mey "Die Freiheit nutzt sich ab, wenn du sie nicht nutzt.

http://www.reinhard-mey.de/index.php...n&id=405&=1280


*"Milde ist besser als Gerechtigkeit"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Hutschi (aus der sonnigen Hauptstadt) !

Mir tut die arme Wurst von der Post auch leid, aber vielleicht kommt der arme Kerl mit seiner ganzen Knete wirklich nicht aus.
Vielleicht geht seine Dame ständig shoppen mit der goldenen Visacard....seine verzogenen Gören ziehen ihm das Bare aus der Tasche....wer weiß das alles schon, was sich hinter dieser "Fassade des Erfolgs" alles verbergen kann.
Wie glücklich kann ich mich schätzen, dass ich ohne jegliche Probleme mit 50.- die Woche auskomme und trotzdem die halbe Welt gesehen habe.
Dieser armselige Postler ist garantiert noch nicht den Mekong rauf und runter geschippert.

Aber vielleicht ist das nur die vom Altkanzler K. die viel zitierte "geistig moralische Wende", die ich als mäßig intelligenter Mensch nicht ausreichend zu verstehen vermag.

Ein schönes Wochenende in die Pfalz und genieße Deinen heimischen Wein.

*"Wer alles hat, der alles will, niemals stehen seine Klagen still"*

Spertel

----------


## HorstK

Warum ausgerechnet Top-Verdienern das Bezahlen der Steuer so schwerfällt - und, Bildung erhöht die Moral nicht zwangsläufig.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaf...kel/515/158092

Na denn
Horst

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Hutschi,
warum steigt der Internet Explorer aus, wenn ich auf den Link von Reinhard Mey klicke?
horst a

----------


## Harro

*Null-Ahnung

*Hallo, Horst a, vielleicht liest das Heribert, der schon so manches Problem an meinem neuen Window Vista meist telefonisch oder auch per E-Mail mit Links beseitigen konnte. Jetzt sage ich mal einfach etwas laienhaft, dass ich nicht mehr mit Explorer ins Internet gehe sondern mit Firefox und den Link nicht ins Forum kopiert habe, weil ich ihn nicht markieren konnte, sondern manuell ins Forum eingegeben habe. Bei mir ging er aber eben einwandfrei auf. 

*"Die Aufrichtigkeit ist die verletzbare Form der Wahrheit. Sie wohnt gleich neben dem Herzen"    * (Aus Tibet)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst



> warum steigt der Internet Explorer aus, wenn ich auf den Link von Reinhard Mey klicke?


Die Internetseite erfordert die Java-Console um alles darstellen zu können. Wenn das Sun Java Runtime Environment (JRE) auf Deinem Komputer nicht installiert ist, bleibt je nach Version der Internet-Explorers oder auch andere Browser schon mal hängen.
Überprüfe mal unter Start => Einstellungen => Systemsteuerung => Software ob JRE installiert ist. Ansonsten im Internet runterladen und nachinstallieren.
Wenn Du nicht klar kommst, schick mir Deine Tel.-Nr. per Mail, ich ruf Dich an um Step by Step einzurichten.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Generation Raffgier

*Hallo, das gibt nun sicher eine endless story. Zumindest sieht es nach diesem Bericht im "Mannheimer Morgen" so aus:

http://www.morgenweb.de/meinung/komm...002168954.html

Man sollte nun aber auch bei Unicef mal so langsam die Karten auf den Tisch legen, um den braven Spendern vor Augen zu führen, wer sich da alles so die Taschen voll gestopft hat bzw. wofür Gelder zweckentfremdet wurden.

*"Wer nicht mit dem zufrieden ist, was er hat, wäre auch nicht mit dem zufrieden, was er haben möchte"
*(Berthold Auerbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Heribert,
jetzt kann ich den Link lesen. Ich habe das JAVA runtergeladen. Danke für den Tipp.

Horst a

----------

